# any bobos?



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ya'll been seeing any bonito from the piers?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Saw one this morning off Navarre.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

just one?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea , that's it and I was out there for about 3-4 hours.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

oh well that sucks. thanks for the info.


----------

